# Where can i find this? - clear plastic bag



## fairladyz (Dec 21, 2006)

where can i buy this clear plastic bag? 
http://i5.tinypic.com/3yyugl4.jpg


----------



## scpromos (May 27, 2006)

*Re: Where can i find this?*

Uline has a couple of poly bags that might work for you.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Here are some that I found at uline:

Resealable
Resealable Polypropylene Bags - Uline

Flap Over Lock:
Flap Lock Bags - Uline

Bags with a vent hole:
Vent Hole Bags - Uline


----------



## fairladyz (Dec 21, 2006)

which one do you guys use?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

The bags I have been using are heat sealed (done at the printer), but I got a shirt printed by another forum member and they used the fold over kind and it looked really nice.

I just placed an order for the flap over kind a few minutes ago


----------



## CoolTech (Feb 3, 2007)

Rodney said:


> The bags I have been using are heat sealed (done at the printer), but I got a shirt printed by another forum member and they used the fold over kind and it looked really nice.
> 
> I just placed an order for the flap over kind a few minutes ago


I just ordered the 12 x 15 1mil flap bags @ $34.00 per 1000


----------



## CoolTech (Feb 3, 2007)

They came in quick. Here is an example:


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I purchased bags at the Iss show in indy last year from Technical Image Products. I also ordered white printed bags that I use for my Marketing package that I distribute to potentional customers. I think printed bags portray a proffessional image to the consumer. IMHO.......... Jb


----------



## JonWye (Feb 13, 2007)

this brings up a good question... anyone know where you can get custom printed bags on the cheap, with your logo on them?


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Jonathon I purchased fromTechnical Image Products . I e-mailed them my logo and they printed the bags.They are on a roll thart has tear lines. They really work good for pakageing the finished product.


----------



## CoolTech (Feb 3, 2007)

I am looking at a sample of their product from the ISS in Orlando.

This one is a 2mil. open-ended with and example of their logo impinted. The paperwork with the sampe shows that they come in rolls of 1000. $50.00 set-up charge per plate. 4" x 7" Image sent in .EPS or .PDF format


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Jonathon I purchased fromTechnical Image Products . I e-mailed them my logo and they printed the bags.They are on a roll thart has tear lines. They really work good for pakageing the finished product.


I looked at their website, but I couldn't see how to close the bags. Do you use a twist tie, or do you have their heat sealing machine? A twist tie seems a bit bulky.


----------

